# Lake Shiners



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Has anyone been out netting shiners yet? Just wondering if they are deep, or in the shallows yet.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

The lake Shiners are just starting to come in from the deep! I uasually start going out there to catching them on the 12th!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. 
We were starting to get them as early as May 10th, when the really warm temps hit, they were running pretty solid.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My brother reported to me that in the DL area, they were already up in the shallows as of Memorial Day weekend. The baitshops around the lakes are are full of em. Spottails that is.


----------

